
Delta has banned nearly 250 passengers for refusing to wear masks - mmhsieh
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/delta-airlines-no-fly-list-tops-240/index.html
======
president
As long as they made it crystal clear that masks were required from the
booking process, I see nothing wrong with this.

